# Topics > Entities > Companies >  eToro Group Limited, social trading and multi-asset brokerage, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - etoro.com

youtube.com/etoro

facebook.com/eToro

twitter.com/eToro

linkedin.com/company/etoro

instagram.com/etoro_official

eToro on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Yoni Assia

Co-founder and Executive Director - Ronen Assia

Co-founder - David Ring

----------


## Airicist

Article "Trading platform eToro to go public via SPAC merger in $10B deal"

by Mary Ann
March 16, 2021

Article "eToro officially announces $10.4 billion SPAC merger with Betsy Cohen’s FinTech Acquisition"
In 2020, eToro added over 5 million new registered users and generated gross revenues of $605 million, representing year-over-year growth of 147%

by Meir Orbach
March 16, 2021

----------

